# My Rabbit Photos :)



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

Thought i'd get around to finally posting some photos of my lot (I've limited myself to just the one of each bun / group) but i'll be taking lots more and will promise to try and share some more often...


First up are misty (back) and zyanya (front) both 2 year old girls (theres only about a week between these two's birthdays), they've only been together about 6 months but are now inseperable. Misty is a squirrel satin doe, not bred by me but she's been here since 12 weeks, she is the mother to atova and fingers crossed will hopefully have another litter this summer. Zyanya was bred by me, but her mother has sadly now passed away, she's the full sister to Minerva (although Minerva is a year older) and the mother is Avalon.


This is Thor, my current main stud buck and show boy, (also my most successful show rabbit, he's a national smoke pearl rabbit club champion, british rabbit council silver star diploma holder and champion), he was bred here his mum is Minerva (full litter brother to Pandora) but his dad porthos is now living with another local breeder. I have a son (atova) and a daughter (Avalon) here with me now.


Here are princess and star two lovely girls. Princess is an ermine rex, about 2 years old, she was a bit of an impulse - another breeder at a show was looking to rehome her as her show career was over and I said i'd try to find her a home (as I had a lot of people waiting for does at the time and only had baby bucks), however she never left... she did spend a couple of months at a friends house this summer on a breeding loan, on her return she's been bonded with star and although they've only been together about 5 weeks now, they seem very happy, all being well Princess should be speyed over the summer (as rex are not a variety I keep). Star is a lovely seal point doe, shes part of a breeding project to recreate a very rare breed (pointed Siamese) she's just over a year old and will hopefully be having a litter with me in the spring.


This group of three consists of Pandora (18 months old doe, daughter of Minerva) a marten slate (on the left), Edelweiss (8 month old white doe) and Minerva (3 year old marten smoke doe). Minerva is mother to Pan and Thor and was bred by me, Pan was also bred by me and the first litter I raised in a colony setting. Edelweiss was bred by a close friend out of two rabbits of my breeding and she is actually Minerva's neice. Minerva has had one litter but is now retired and will be speyed this year (once the weather warms up). Pan has also had one litter (I have kept back a daughter Atlantis), and probably will be retired once Edie has had a litter. Edie has not yet being bred from but will probably have a litter some time towards the end of next year.


Atova is my beautiful satin boy bred here (out of Thor and Misty) he was shown well as a youngster and is a national smoke pearl champion. He's been retired from showing as he had a fright/mis handling incident (not show related) a few months back and has since lost a lot of confidence, we're currently working on building up his confidence again as sadly hes now very nervy and can get nasty if you try to touch his ears  So he'll be staying on here as a pet (I hope to eventually get him neutered and bonded into the boy group)


Blackberry is my beautiful Californian doe, shes a lovely big girl and one of my current show buns. She's 9 months old now and a real snuggly girl.


Here's my group of boys... BonBon is a sweet little chocolate hotot netherland dwarf buck about 6 months old, (he kinda followed me home from a show just after jovi had lost his previous partner and needed a new friend to end his pining), Jovi is a lovely red mini satin buck (neutered) who was a spontaneous rescue (someone needed 'rid' of some rabbits quickly before they were going to be seized to be put down - I was very careful to only look in one box) he has quite a few issues (very nervy, scared of dogs and loud noises and doesn't like being out in the open - have to have low covered runs and bolt holes for him but is much better with company), and the last boy in this group is Achilles my white smoke stud buck - again bred by my, his granddad (also white) previously lived with jovi, when jovi was out for a run one day he managed to get to Achilles hutch and started grooming him through the bars... they've been very happy living together since, although i'm not sure how it'll go with a stud buck in a group when spring comes round. (I'm only planning on one more litter from Achilles before he's retired so by the end of the year he should also be neutered)


Heathcliff is my black dwarf lop boy again bred by me, I no longer keep dwarf lops but Heathcliff is still shown on occasion (he loves the attention and will probably still go along for fun after his neuter) I'm hoping to eventually get him into the boys group, but in the spring he's having a little 'jolly holiday' at a fellow breeders house for a few days before his snip. He's just like his dad (darcy - just a different colour) who we sadly lost last year and is one of my most demanding and affectionate bunnies.


This is Avalon one of this years beautiful babies, bred from Zyanya and Thor, she's my current show girl, she's very beautiful but not very sociable (I tend to keep young does singulary until about 8 months old as in the groups they often start fights/arguments at around 6-8 months when they hit maturity - intact groups only really work with mature does) but i'm not sure who Avalon will blend with when she's older.


Atlantis - another of this years young does, she's bred from Pan and Achilles, atlantis is very laid back and I was hoping to keep her in the group with her mum, but she unfortunately stopped eating at around 4 months and had to be split, she's now fully recovered so hopefully will go back in with the girls soon.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Very beautiful bunnies!!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I can see why Thor does so well. He's got something about him. Every group of ohotos I was saying "I love ermine rexes" "I love Californians" ....so I give up. They are ALL lovely :lol:


----------

